# Welcome to the Team



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/15)

Vape King Fourways would like to extend a warm welcome to @Oliver Barry who will be joining our front of house sales team as of today!

We are very happy to have you on board 

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/15)

Nicely done 

Congrats @Oliver Barry! 





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

Aaah, now that is someone we know and love from the forum - the Nephologist. All the best @Oliver Barry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/15)

Boom! Another vendor in Durbs! Congrats!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! Another vendor in Durbs! Congrats!



Lol he is working in the Fourways Branch Rob, so not in Durbs just yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol he is working in the Fourways Branch Rob, so not in Durbs just yet



Oh bummer! But glad there is more staff there! Tell him that all my orders need pictures on the packet please.  And the pictures need to be CUTE!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/15)

Well done @Oliver Barry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (13/8/15)

Thanks for all the welcome notes guys! super stoked to be part of the team!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/8/15)

Congrats @Oliver Barry !
Wishing you all the best with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/8/15)

Watch out for that @Rowan Francis guy  @Oliver Barry 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (14/8/15)

LOL @Yiannaki 

@Rowan Francis grafts the weekend shift, Im a monday to friday kinda guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/15)

Vape King Head Office would like to extend a warm welcome to another member of our team, Carlos (Known to many as @Nibbler) has been a part of the team undercover for a while in that, while he was still a customer, in extremely busy times he would jump in and help just because he enjoys it!

Carlos is an extremely passionate vaper and we are pleased that he has made his way from in front of the counter to behind it!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

Congrats @Nibbler 
Wishing you all the best with that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

